# I am So Ashamed....



## bluewolf (May 1, 2011)

I tried to smoke a lamb breast in our indoor smoker and it flopped
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am not familiar with the working of this item, SO I did what BF told me

(even tho he said he told me something different)

I soaked my apple chips overnight then prepared my meat, I sprinkled a medium coating of pepper,sloshed on a generious coating of "roasted" mince garlic and a little "uniodized salt to trigger the garlic.

He told me to put it on smoke but no heat,so that's what I kinda sorta did 'ceptin I put the temp at 130º-140º (cuz it just didn't seem right that there was no "heat")

he said it would take about 3 hours so I "Smoked" it for 3 hours when it got close to the time I put in the digital thermometer and watched it till it got to 160º

It didn't look right so I let it rest to 142º then put it under the broiler till it got up to 166º

kinda looks like heeelll but tastes really good even tho it wasn't smoked

told him about it this morning(he works mights) and he said I should have had the temp at

least 220º (I fought back the urge to strangle him)

I am done with that peice of poop!!!!!!!!!

If I can't do it on the big grill/smoker I ain't gonna do it!!!! At least THAT I know how to use/control

*Fire is my freend*

but I do have another peice I can work with to try again as I really want to see how it turns out, to me Apples and garlic go together splendidly but then again I am the only one I know who eats Granny Smith apples on a regular basis

so the next time porkchops are on sale I will get a family pack and do those with the breast(I try to get as much outa the fire as I can)


----------



## hardslicer (May 1, 2011)

I've never tried to cook lamb...but certainly appreciate your post, we all learn something from your input


----------



## gotarace (May 1, 2011)

Doesn't sound like it was a total loss. Next time start a thread if you have questions...there are many folks here that have smoking lamb experience. Threads where people need help sure get answers quick, as everyone loves to help other smokers make great meals.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

I'm wondering why you didn't do it outside? Sounds like you have the outside smoker down pat.


----------



## rbranstner (May 2, 2011)

What part of the indoor smoker are you having issues with? I'm not sure what kind of smoker you are refering to but maybe if you use it a few times and get use to the controls you will have it down and you will like smoking on it.


----------



## bluewolf (May 2, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm wondering why you didn't do it outside? Sounds like you have the outside smoker down pat.




Cuz it's bean pouring down rain for days,to much to go out and get it started up

yeah I do..it's kinda like gas oven verses electric can't cook in an electric oven either

this smoker relys on electricity and as I said "Fire is my Freend"

I know how to control fire


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2011)

Do you have a garage you could put it in?


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Do you have a garage you could put it in?




Not to seem like a smart a$$......butt....

don't you think if I HAD a garage there wouldn't be an issue?

I am smart enough to figure out if it's raining I need the grill in the garage

problem is I have no garage, my grill is on the front porch

I am done using that thing..BF can use it all he wants but I prefer to do it the "natural way"

no more faux smoking for me

I'll just wait till it gets a little dryer and do the other one, some chops,and brats,and boneless ribs

I usually do that anyway, a big "smoke" of pork, another of poultry, and one of beef

so when it gets hot out I can just pull it outa the freezer


----------



## scarbelly (May 3, 2011)

What is the smoker you are referring to? If it is one of Cameron's indoor smokers they work pretty well if used correctly and he has instructions on his website.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2011)

Bluewolf said:


> Not to seem like a smart a$$......butt....
> 
> don't you think if I HAD a garage there wouldn't be an issue?
> 
> ...


Not to seem like a smart a$$......butt....

don't you think if I HAD a garage there wouldn't be an issue?

I am smart enough to figure out if it's raining I need the grill in the garage

problem is I have no garage, my grill is on the front porch


WHOA!  A little cabin fever? Didn't mean to get you riled up. I guess I should have realized your much more intelligent than I gave you credit for. Sorry I meant no harm.


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2011)

Oh Your fine sweetheart, I just thought you might be having a "Captain Obvious" moment

yes I have a high cabin fever right now, but I am not riled up..I stopped gettin "riled" a long time ago doesn't do anything but get my bloodpressure up and give me a huge headache

if I was anymore laid back I would be in a comma,,, it takes alot to offend me, and you don't even remotely know me well enough to offend...*grin*

BF has been promising me for the past 5 years that he is gonna make the front porch screened in w/a roof so I can sit outside without get eaten by the bugs, and to stay dry

but as of yet I have not seen it


----------



## alelover (May 5, 2011)

You need to make your BF an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## bluewolf (May 6, 2011)

alelover said:


> You need to make your BF an offer he can't refuse.




If it were that simple my dear....

it's his house and his monies,he provides me with alot

so I don't ask for much

If I could do it myself it would have been done long ago *naughty*


----------

